# Microsoft surface 3 install



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Ipad in the dash now and am thinking I would switch to a Surface 3. I would then be able to run my DSP software. I am using a Pure I20 right now and what does everyone thoughts on what to use to run toslink to dsp. surface has USB out.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Can you run a USB-DAC? That would get you the toslink to the DSP. Post up a build thread if you decide to do it, I have a Nexus in dash now, while I love the functionality of it, I do keep debating switching to a windows based tablet for the same reason.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking at Microsoft store they have a hdmi adapter so I can use a hdmi converter which I already have. So a trip to the Microsoft store to check out the tablet.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

make sure you can use the audio output on the surface after it goes to sleep.
I had issues with my surface 3 and ended up going back to a car audio dedicate radio.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will check that out Thanks


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

The Surface 3 is a computer and guess what a DSP is? Well technically a DSP is usually built around a purpose built chip but for all intents and purposes it is also a computer running specific programming. I bring this up because your computer can be used as media playback, DSP, and crossover if you'd like. I use Jriver software with a Motu 24Ao USB interface to output audio to amplifiers for my home theater system.

You could take the Surface 3 and playback with Foobar, Jriver, or similar to something like a Behringer FCA610 (never used it but has enough outputs and would work) or Motu Ultralite AVB interface, which has better DACs and more capabilities. Jriver has EQing and crossover capabilities but it also has the ability to run VST plugins, something like the APL EP1 could do wonders for your system. 

Just a thought, if you want more info, just ask.


----------

